# Route from Golden to Boulder



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

I'm planning a 3 week tour starting from Durango and ending in either Idaho Springs or possibly Boulder. The trip will start at the beginning of September and I will be over at Idaho Springs about 2.5 weeks later. If the road conditions going up Mt Evans are good I plan on doing a ride up it and then this will be the end of the trip. However if the road conditions aren't ok then I might continue on over to Golden and then up to Boulder and end it there. I've ridden from Golden to Idaho Springs a couple of years ago and will follow that route in reverse. 

I'm wondering about the best route going up to Golden. It looks like the most straightforward route would to just go up 93 but I'm guessing that's a pretty busy road. Does anyone know if it has a shoulder? Also I see some other smaller roads east of 93 that looks like I could follow most of the way up as well. 

Any suggestions for a good route? I'll probably only have 2 days to go from Idaho Springs to Boulder so it has to be a fairly direct path.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Here's a previous discussion:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=133352

There is a cue sheet adapted from a Team Evergeen ride. It dumps you out near McCaslin and Rte 128 on the Morgul Bismark. I'd recommend going north on McCaslin to Marshall Road, west on Marshall and then up to the Broadway bike path.


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

Thanks for the info.


----------

